# Madagascar cichlids for a 55?



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

hey guys, i plan to buy a 55g and have always been interested in the madagascan spp. (only own Centrals as of right now)

my question is,

-would a pair of Paratilapia bleekeri be ok in a 55?

OR

-would a pair of Paretroplus menerambo be good in a 55?

both are available to me with a huge price difference LOL, but for a spp like the menerambo, im will to pay the price, and i mean, 30 bux each aint bad for these guys is it?


----------



## Vincent (May 7, 2004)

A 55G will probably work when the fish are small, but if it were me I wouldn't house them in anything smaller than a 125.

Species in the genus Ptychochromis (oligacathus, grandidieri) will work better, but may still be crowded a bit.


----------

